# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: اجرای کدهای gtk در برنامه ی dev-C++‎

## ravand

سلام
من برنامه ی ساده ی زیر را در dev++ اجرا کردم ولی اخطار داد:
#include <gtk/gtk.h>
int main(int argc , char *argv[] ) {
GtkWidget  *window ;
gtk_init( &argc , &argv);
window=gtk_window_new(GTK_WINDOW_TOPLEVEL);
gtk_widget_show(window);
gtk_main();
return 0;
} 

وقتی یکی project ایجاد کردم گزینه ی C++‎ رو انتخاب کردم و باعث شد برنامه این پیام زیر رو بهم بده:


```
project is not compiled
```

ولی وقتی گزینه ی c رو انتخاب می کردم هیچ اخطاری بهم نداد و برنامه صحیح اجرا می شد.
من میخوام gtk رو به روش C++‎ کار کنم نه c .
باید چیکار کنم؟
راستی من از برنامه ی gtk_dev_2.20.0 در کنار این برنامه ی dev-C++‎ استفاده کردم.
متشکرم.

----------


## ravand

فهمیدم اینا کدهای C++‎ هست ولی نمیدونم چطوری اجراش کنم؟
#include <gtkmm.h>
int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
Gtk::Main kit(argc, argv);
Gtk::Window window;
Gtk::Main::run(window);
return 0;
}

غیر از این برنامه ی dev C++‎ و ویژوال استادیو دیگه از چه برنامه ای میشه استفاده کرد؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید هر چی سرچ زدم هیچی گیرم نیومد!
متشکرم.

----------

